# Solved: Command and Conquer Generals



## redalert8352 (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, So i have installed the game onto a USB Flash Drive because i am using VirtualBox. I have the Directx 9.0c installed on the Windows. But when i go to play the game i get this error message "Directx Error: please make sure you have directx 8.1 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets minimum requirements". I have a Intel Core2 Duo Processor with 2.00 GHz and 1 GB Ram. The original video card on the Mac is NVIDIA GeForce 9400M. Anyone know my problem? I have been working on this for a couple days. I have reinstalled the game and had the same problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## redalert8352 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone have the answer, i know someone does. Please help


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is the C&C game made for a Mac PC?


----------



## redalert8352 (Dec 23, 2009)

It is made for PC


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you made a Virtual PC and installed XP........wouldn't it be easier to get a Mac version of the game


----------



## redalert8352 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a program that is called VirtualBox which has XP SP3 installed. And i can't play game on this mac it has application blocks on it.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

> Okay, So i have installed the game onto a USB Flash Drive because i am using VirtualBox. I have the Directx 9.0c installed on the Windows. But when i go to play the game i get this error message "Directx Error: please make sure you have directx 8.1 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets minimum requirements". I have a Intel Core2 Duo Processor with 2.00 GHz and 1 GB Ram. The original video card on the Mac is NVIDIA GeForce 9400M. Anyone know my problem? I have been working on this for a couple days. I have reinstalled the game and had the same problem. Thanks in advance.





> Experimental support for hardware-accelerated DirectX inside VirtualBox also exists. It is called WineD3D and supports only DirectX-8 (not 7 and not 9 !). 3D Mark 2001 is known to work.


DirectX 8.1 isn't supported under virtualbox. Since Generals requires DirectX 8.1 or higher, that would be your problem. And no matter what kind of hardware you have on your system, you're going to be limited to the hardware that virtualbox emulates, just like any other emulator.


----------



## redalert8352 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dang!
thanks anyway


----------

